# Tonight!



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

I get to pick up my newly adopted cat tonight! I'll let you know what happens and how it goes when she comes home.. I hope the day goes by quickly so I can get her .


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations...looking foward to hearing how things go. Good luck!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats! I would like to see pictures


----------



## AgileOllie (Jan 26, 2010)

Congrats!!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Is she there yet? Is she there yet?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

suwanee said:


> Is she there yet? Is she there yet?


What she said. lol!


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Ha! Yes, she's home 

I've been trying to get things situated around the house and trying to get Duke to come to terms with having a new cat. I walked in the house with her and he didn't know it, I set her down in her safe room and didn't know Duke followed me in - As I sat her down he looked inside and hissed lol.. Nothing too major so I'm not concerned. Right now she's playing with her toys in the safe room so I think she's comfy .. I only took one picture, sorry!


----------



## AgileOllie (Jan 26, 2010)

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## bryan123 (Jun 11, 2010)

Congrats! She looks just like my kitty clover.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

she is such a cutie! 

def. need more pics of her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Cutie! She's almost completely black.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww, she's a sweet little thing!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

congrats!! Shs is so pretty.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

what a cutie-pie!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ahh, she's like short-haired Rochelle with her little white patches! She's adorable!!! Congrats on bringing her home! :2kitties


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

She seems sooo sweet! 

Do tell us how she's getting on!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's lovely! I hope she's settling in nicely.


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

As far as the first night went, it was pretty rough for her as she didn't like the idea of the "safe room".. She decided to test out her vocals when I wasn't in sight. My original idea was to have my bedroom be her safe room, which that would of been fine but the place I adopted from told me that my Duke would of taken that as a threat since he sleeps in my bed with me. 

So basically I didn't get a minute of sleep but that didn't matter to me, I knew today would be better with her and it has been! She's use to the environment but still kinda shy of me at times.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear the second day was better. I agree with the advice your were given about your bedroom and Duke. Abby was very shy with me at first, but she warmed up after a few days. I hope the same is true for your little one. Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

I want her name to be Midnight, but I kinda like Marley, but it's not really a cat name. If she would of been male, I would of preferred Clapton!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Marley could be a cat name...but hopefully she won't be quite as much of a little mischief as Marley the dog was!


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

I want to update this but I don't want to start a new thread so I'll continue the one I've been on already.

The "meet & greet" at first went very awkward and I had to break them up when I heard hissing but little did I know that she was super shy also.. I introduced them (face to face) about 4 days ago and fast forward to today where Marley (the newest one) now can stand Duke and Duke can stand her.. I don't know why, but they sometimes still try figuring out who's the dominate one and I still hear hissing sometimes but a LOT less often (thankfully). On my bed, my blankets over hang the underside of my bed, so she goes under my bed and comes up with a game plan.. Duke walks past and she comes flying out under my bed and attacks him (playfully) and it freaks him out.. it's hilarious I think! She's been free to roam since I allowed the face to face meeting but I'm not sure what's been happening while I'm at work! haha.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope things work out with you. Maybe Duke is scared of her?


----------



## Ranogon (Dec 30, 2010)

He shy's away sometimes from her but not always... He really enjoys chasing her upstairs - I swear that's the highlight of his day!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

I think Marley is a good cat's name. We've had unconventional names in our family, though... my sister had a dog named Tabby and I had a cat named Duke. LOL.

Congrats on your new kitty!


----------

